# [Pétition] Oui à l'ouverture des spécifications nVidia !

## Magic Banana

Je n'ai pas grand chose à écrire : lisez et signez !Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Mar 05, 2008 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

T'abuses un peu là... un post dans le "chroniques de geeks" (le "mylife" quoi), ok ... mais sérieux j'en viens à me demander si tu viens plus ici que pour militer...

----------

## Untux

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'abuses un peu là... un post dans le "chroniques de geeks" (le "mylife" quoi), ok ... mais sérieux j'en viens à me demander si tu viens plus ici que pour militer...

 

Perso j'apprécie, je n'y vois pas d'abus et, pour vivre avec son temps, on ne dit plus « militer » mais « communiquer » ! :]

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'abuses un peu là... un post dans le "chroniques de geeks" (le "mylife" quoi), ok ... mais sérieux j'en viens à me demander si tu viens plus ici que pour militer...

 

+1

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'abuses un peu là... un post dans le "chroniques de geeks" (le "mylife" quoi), ok ... mais sérieux j'en viens à me demander si tu viens plus ici que pour militer...

 

C'est sûr que depuis que j'ai délaissé Gentoo pour Gobuntu, je ne m'intéresse plus autant au problèmes liés à Portage ou à la compilation des logiciels. J'aide quand même régulièrement à l'écriture de scripts bash ou de code C/C++ (par exemple le script destiné à télécharger des albums PicasaWeb dans la section "Documentation, Astuces et Scripts").

Cela dit, il est certain que je passe maintenant plus de temps à "militer" qu'à résoudre des problèmes. La plupart de mes messages vont dans les "Chroniques de geeks". De temps en temps, je crois le sujet suffisamment important pour créer un nouveau thread. Le nombre de réponses me laisse penser que, la plupart du temps, ce n'est pas un mauvais choix. Ainsi "Ryzom Libre" a reçu 21 réponses, "ClamAV a besoin de toi !" 25, "GPL v3" 76, et "ATI : le nouveau choix du libre !" en compte maintenant 134.

Cette pétition ne méritait peut-être pas un sujet à part (j'ai hésité). Si les modérateurs veulent supprimer le thread, je comprendrais.

À l'avenir, je vais essayer de mieux régler la balance "Chroniques de geeks"/Nouveau sujet.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben autant sur ce sujet là, c'est très très off (dsl  :Wink: ), autant d'habitude, tes posts "militants" OSS trouvent leur place dans un thread propre. La "culture G" de l'OSS et savoir à quelle sauce il va être saccagé, c'est toujours instructif.

Et il ne faut pas oublier que même tout le monde ne lit pas "la chronique", mêmes parmi les habitués, je suis sûr (je connais très bien un type dont c'est le cas... hum, pataper  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai trouvé une solution originale pour améliorer la pertinence de ce fil au sein d'un forum GNU/Linux : changer de pétition !  :Laughing: 

Un titre modifié, un lien substitué et le tour et joué. Le reste du fil passe sans changement.  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

J'me disais bien que y'avait un truc de bizarre qui s'était passé...

Remarque ça pourrait être sympa si tu gardais un historique dans le premier post des différentes choses dont tu as parlé (ou quelqu'un d'autre). puis quand tu rajoutes un nouveau thème, tu modifies le titre pour le mettre en évidence ("nouvelle pétition du 5/03/08" ou que sais-je...)

Voili-voilou, sinon même si je pense aussi que ce genre de thread ne doit pas inonder le forum, je suis toujours ravi quand Magic banana nous fait partager ses inquiètudes/coups de gueule sur des sujets d'actualités (oui-oui..) que j'aurais probablement loupé sinon.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je veux bien remettre le lien vers la pétition précédente mais, pour certains, elle est trop éloignée du thème du forum. Comme en plus elle n'a pas du tout été discutée...

Pour ce qui est des pétitions futures, je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait si souvent à discuter. Autant créer un nouveau fil à chaque fois plutôt que de ressusciter un vieux fil, des pages plus loin, qui discute une autre pétition probablement sans rapport avec la nouvelle.

----------

